# I could live here!



## crazy_enough (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey all! I'm new to this (fantastic) site and to bodybuilding in general I guess as I have only been training(with much success) for about a year.

I'm a 25 yr old female who was grossly (over 320 mushy, unfit pounds at 5"6 falls in the "gross" category IMHO) overweight about 22 months ago. I smoked, drank too much booze and ate like every junk food meal was my last!!! Following some serious health issues, I said ENOUGH and took control! And here I am, still not perfectly happy with where I'm at, but I'm over 150 lbs lighter, haven't smoked in 2 years, no longer consume alcoholic beverages and while I still feed my body with a fury, it's done quite differently! I run a couple of miles daily, lift harder and heavier than I ever imagined possible and have developped quite a muscular physique!

I now hope to compete in BB within the next 18 to 24 months...I'm here to learn and GROW!!!!


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2004)

congrats on the transformation 

good luck with your goals


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

AWESOME! Congrats and best of luck! The folks on IM are the most ass-kickingest people around. Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 24, 2004)

crazy_enough welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 24, 2004)

Awesome story. Welcome!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey!!     I told you you would love it here     You should start a journal!!


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 24, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey!!  I told you you would love it here  You should start a journal!!


I usually don't admit this(especially to my spouse!!lol) but you were right!!! I've never found so much info in such a short time!!! wicked!! thanx for the advice!~


----------



## BritChick (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi crazy enough, welcome to IM.  
I just responded to your thread about women and steroids... I see now that you have only been training for a year, don't sell yourself short by jumping on the gear so soon... your body has a lot of natural potential you just need to be a little patient... just my opinion.
Good luck with all your goals of competing!


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

Tu t'entraine ou exactement ?

Gym Max , nautilus plus , sportheque , chez vous ?


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 24, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Tu t'entraine ou exactement ?
> 
> Gym Max , nautilus plus , sportheque , chez vous ?


I started training at Nautilus in Gatineau, did the body For Life challenge, attended conferences on pretty much every fitness related subject and trained 6 X week....Now I train at home,(still 6 ? week!) all free weights...Until X-mas that is, as santa is getting me a nice little station with pulleys etc...lol


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Tu t'entraine ou exactement ?
> 
> Gym Max , nautilus plus , sportheque , chez vous ?



^ please refrain from using bad laungauge in the forums


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi crazy enough, welcome to IM.
> I just responded to your thread about women and steroids... I see now that you have only been training for a year, don't sell yourself short by jumping on the gear so soon... your body has a lot of natural potential you just need to be a little patient... just my opinion.
> Good luck with all your goals of competing!


Thanx BritChick!!!

As ive mentionned in that thread also, Im not buying anything today!! lol
Ive simply researched the subject through numerous mediums lately and have a hard time getting straight forward info(pro anabolic sites all say"no problemo" and people against it predict your death after the first injection!!lol)

TY for the input!


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> ^ please refrain from using bad laungauge in the forums


I saw that she lived in the same city as I did in the province of Quebec (Canada). Most people speak french here , I just asked her which gym she was working out or if she did it at home  . As you can see , she wasn't offended with what I said .

So I dont get asked this again...

Bonne chance dans ton entrainement , je sais que ca peut etre dure par temps , mais faut tenir le coup ! ... Good luck , I know it can be hard at times ,but you just have to keep track and keep on doing it (translation).


----------



## Stu (Nov 24, 2004)

it was a joke


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

now I feel stupid 

hehe


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 24, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> I saw that she lived in the same city as I did in the province of Quebec (Canada). Most people speak french here , I just asked her which gym she was working out or if she did it at home  . As you can see , she wasn't offended with what I said .
> 
> So I dont get asked this again...
> 
> Bonne chance dans ton entrainement , je sais que ca peut etre dure par temps , mais faut tenir le coup ! ... Good luck , I know it can be hard at times ,but you just have to keep track and keep on doing it (translation).


LOLOLOL  Merci de ton encouragement!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2004)

Welcome and Congrats on the transformation!!!


----------

